
Syfy has canceled the Expanse, but its producers want to find it a new home - waits
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/05/syfy-has-canceled-the-expanse-but-its-producers-want-to-find-it-a-new-home/
======
gamblor956
SyFy's not at fault here. They don't produce _The Expanse_ , they only have
limited first-run distribution rights in the US and Canada. The producer,
Alcon, retains all other rights to the show.

 _The Expanse_ is the most expensive TV show that isn't _Game of Thrones_
\--estimates are that each episode is approximately 70% of the average cost of
GOT, which is currently the most expensive TV show in production. However,
ratings-wise, it's not even the most popular show on SyFy, so the advertising
revenue isn't that great for the channel. The low revenue, combined with the
lack of alternative revenue streams (i.e., digital streaming rights, foreign
distribution rights, etc.) means that the show has been a major money loser
for SyFy and is one of the reasons that Comcast's cable unit has been
underperforming the past 3 years. Alcon also decided to make the distribution
rights _even more restrictive_ when they came up for renewal this spring,
meaning even less potential revenue for SyFy.

Rather than brand your pitchforks at SyFy for cancelling the show, you should
give them credit for keeping it going for 3 seasons in the face of significant
revenue losses. And you should blame Alcon for trying to blame hardball when
it didn't have the leverage.

 _[Edit: Rome was actually the most expensive TV show; the average cost per
episode was $9m over the course of its run. GOT 's season 6 averaged
$10m/episode and season 8 will average $15m/episode, but it's earlier seasons
were relatively cheap. ]_

~~~
throwaway84742
Why is it so expensive? Most shots can be filmed in a strip mall.

~~~
xfitm3
Maybe it’s the cost of the actors and actresses

~~~
throwaway84742
They aren’t exactly A-list actors either.

------
dfischer
Wow that makes me sad. I think it’s the best sci-fi I’ve seen as of late. It’s
crazy to me to think syfy wouldn’t move forward with it. Maybe it’s for the
better though; their brand has been significantly tarnished over the years. It
would be amazing if AMC would pick it up. I think it fits with Into the
badlands and their general feel.

~~~
s2g
ehhhh AMC can be kind of awful.

------
skellera
Come on Netflix! This show is such a hidden gem. It needs a company that can
really push it and make it as good as it can be.

The world of the show and books is such a great look at a possible not long
off future. A lot of sci-fi is much further ahead or not as far.

~~~
mindcrash
I guess Netflix _might_ be interested. They already have broadcasting rights
for The Expanse for a lot of regions outside of the US.

And they really are in need of something to put against a GOT-scale series
based on the Tolkien universe over at Amazon's Primevideo service, which will
definitely start streaming around 2019/2020.

------
mark_l_watson
That is too bad. I bought the first two seasons on google play and really
enjoyed the visuals, story, and acting. A friend’s son created the Belter
language.

Maybe Amazon or Netflix will pick up the franchise.

------
Rapzid
Oh boy, I love Te Expanse and didn't realize season 3 was out! Watched the
first two seasons on Amazon, just purchased season 3. Gonna be a great
weekend.

Without knowing how good season 3 is, I'd say Amazon should just pick it up.

------
tanbog
Never Trust Syfy...

------
DmenshunlAnlsis
Hopefully it lands on a network with a budget and more competent management.
SyFy is where bad schlock lives and anything good dies.

~~~
gamblor956
SyFy doesn't produce the show; it only distributes it in the US and Canada.
SyFy has mismanaged many of its shows in the past, but this isn't one of them.

